# Conical vs flat



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi all,

I really can't decide which is better. Conical burrs or flat?

Can anyone help?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Really, you're really gonna do this? Which already existing member is this?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jesus, help me.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

All depends if you want to make coffee or conduct scientific experiments ............


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I clearly haven't been paying enough attention recently. Who's going to tell me what's going on?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Jesus, help me.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

A long time ago ....

In a galaxy far away.....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Check the grinder bs machine thread. Or don't bother, it's really not worth it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Blade grinders are best

Fact


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Blade grinders are best
> 
> Fact


What ever happened to your spoon based grinder?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Poor mcharrogate. Asks a perfectly innocent "grinder vs machine" question and look what happens...


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Blade grinders are best
> 
> Fact


Krupps


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

"hmmm, extra grinds you need"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> All depends if you want to make coffee or conduct scientific experiments ............


Yawn


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> What ever happened to your spoon based grinder?


It's so unimodal at such a fine grind , it actually makes the coffee invisible

This makes it difficult to tamp


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Soll said:


> Krupps


Bodum


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

OH DEAR, Mr boots playing god again ........suggest you got o bed bootsie as opposed to yawning in public again......are you really suggesting anything I say that You do not like gets a yawn..........and in case you do not know, ........... Means an unfinished sentence..........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yawn


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

anton78 said:


> Can anyone help?


Nope


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bootsie, did the Royal Mail receive some of your had earned today?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I look forward to debates such as washed versus Pulped Natural , or , Bourbon versus Catuai.

Greater leaps in coffee making can occur with water used and technique . You'd save loads of money


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hulk versus the thing has still never been adequately debated In my opinion


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I look forward to debates such as washed versus Pulped Natural , or , Bourbon versus Catuai.


Never heard of any of those, what size burrs do they run? RPM? Wattage? Particle Distribution?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Did you know Lavazza sell pre-ground? Bollox to grinding my own -they are the real experts


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lavazza versus illy ....fight


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hulk versus the thing has still never been adequately debated In my opinion


Hulk 0, Thing 0 FT

Hulk 0, Thing 0 ET

Hulk 5, Thing 2 Pen


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lavazza versus illy ....fight


Can I borrow your scientific coffee refrigerator do-da thingy - that's the only we'll know


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lavazza versus illy ....fight


Lavazza takes it...

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=lavazza&word2=Illy


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hulk versus the thing has still never been adequately debated In my opinion


Hulk vs thing has been completely settled Boots

.....Hulk throws Thing around for the afternoon, Thing is indestructible. Hulk gets tired, falls asleep turns back into David/Bruce Banner. Thing gets up and stomps on him FACT!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm still awaiting for The Exterminator vs The Punisher in the best vigilante stakes.

Or does the Equaliser and whatever Charles Bronson was feature in this?

Would Edward Woodward would?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Thing isn't real - the Hulk is. I saw a weekly documentary in the late 70's early early 80's when he regularly got angry. I never saw one with The Thing


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Daren said:


> The Thing isn't real - the Hulk is. I saw a weekly documentary in the late 70's early early 80's when he regularly got angry. I never saw one with The Thing


Yeah I saw that, he lived a very happy life most of the time but you wouldn't want to live next door to him, all that banging about.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If I lived next door I'd open a shirt shop - he'd be a good customer (but I would want to piss him off)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> The Thing isn't real - the Hulk is. I saw a weekly documentary in the late 70's early early 80's when he regularly got angry. I never saw one with The Thing


Please tell me that wasn't real. David seemed to be roaming the U.S. with a small shoulder bag that contained an unlimited supply of clothes.

Just hearing the end credit piano theme still makes me "Sunday night depressed".







did Mr Magee actually ever make him angry?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you have one large green ball in one hand, and the same in the other hand, what do you have?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lavazza versus illy ....fight


You ought to know from the Guardian that the real question on everyone's lips is Aldi own-brand pre/ground or Lidl's.

All joking aside, I used to use Lidl beans back in the day when I was short of cash and needed my caffeine fix. We've all done things we're ashamed of, haven't we?!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lavazza versus illy ....fight


Lavazza...although Illy has a nice tin....and logo....but is ultimately shite!


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Burr fight is over:


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Burn michaelg - he's a heretic


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> If you have one large green ball in one hand, and the same in the other hand, what do you have?


I don't remember Mr McGee doing this to the Hulk. Although I'm pretty sure it would make him angry.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> If you have one large green ball in one hand, and the same in the other hand, what do you have?


An angry boyfriend?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> If you have one large green ball in one hand, and the same in the other hand, what do you have?


A hygiene problem?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Close enough, the tag line is total control of the Hulk


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I've been quiet on this project for a while but I think it going to be revolutionary.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it CE approved?


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

What on earth is that!? New Dr who bad guy?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

mcharrogate said:


> What on earth is that!? New Dr who bad guy?


Yup, the Daleks had stairs. This thing's weak spot is light roasts.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Common Era.


----------

